# Boardman saddle



## cyberknight (30 May 2017)

Has anyone got a boardman saddle please?
The new stock one is wider than the old style which i get on with . looking for somehting like this please


----------



## vickster (30 May 2017)

a few on ebay, e.g.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chris-Boardman-E4P-Saddle-White-Black-Road-Bike-Mens-Chromo-Rails/292125146380?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=44293&meid=7ad7cfaa5f9041a7a630d4ca0d1a33c1&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=7&sd=251553034934

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chris-Boa...414131?hash=item21279b5d33:g:GYkAAOSwIQdZLExe


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 May 2017)

I have one off a Boardman 2016 Cx comp (black and green) any good to you?


----------



## cyberknight (30 May 2017)

vickster said:


> a few on ebay, e.g.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chris-Boardman-E4P-Saddle-White-Black-Road-Bike-Mens-Chromo-Rails/292125146380?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=44293&meid=7ad7cfaa5f9041a7a630d4ca0d1a33c1&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=7&sd=251553034934
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chris-Boa...414131?hash=item21279b5d33:g:GYkAAOSwIQdZLExe


yup , i know a few on CC dont get on with them so i was asking if they had them rather than the hassle of fleabay


----------



## cyberknight (30 May 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> I have one off a Boardman 2016 Cx comp (black and green) any good to you?


Looks good how much please?


----------



## vickster (30 May 2017)

cyberknight said:


> yup , i know a few on CC dont get on with them so i was asking if they had them unused rather than the hassle of fleabay


Fair enough. Never found fleabay a particular hassle for buying 

I have one but unfortunately I need to keep in case I sell the bike


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 May 2017)

£10 posted? It is brand new, I changed it when I bought the bike to another saddle.


----------



## cyberknight (30 May 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> £10 posted? It is brand new, I changed it when I bought the bike to another saddle.


pmed


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jun 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> £10 posted? It is brand new, I changed it when I bought the bike to another saddle.


Did you get the cash ok ?


----------



## bikingdad90 (6 Jun 2017)

Hi, hopefully the saddle has now arrived with you.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jun 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> Hi, hopefully the saddle has now arrived with you.


thanks , arrived today  
I was hoping it would arrive when mrs CK was at work last week , save any hassle was all .Looks good thanks .


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jun 2017)

Looking good


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jun 2017)

double post


----------

